# Results: SOCC Catfish tourney -CJ Brown



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

With the dismal weather yesterday, still had 5 boats so we were pleased with that. Weather was a soaking rain all day that started at 40 degrees and by the end of the day, temps dropped to low 30's and it was snowing huge flakes. Did anyone mention the sideways blowing rain with the 30 MPH gusts??? Yeah, it was a yucky day and I thank all participants who braved it to help the club make a few bucks!

3 of the 5 teams weighed fish with Team Lange (Doc, Larry and Josh) as predicted, taking the 1st spot with the only full limit of 4 fish at 8.8 lbs.










they also took "Big Fish" with a 4 lb channel. 










2nd place went to the team of Brian Lin and Mark Blauvelt with 3.8 lbs ( 2 fish) 










and 3rd place went to Ryan Hunt and Camon Nunemaker with 1.3 lbs










Just a reminder for the gang, we will be hosting a Sinker Making party in Mid December so start gathering up your lead scraps! More soon.

Salmonid
Mark Blauvelt
President, SOCC


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Looks like a tough bite. Congrates to all winners in those conditions.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice post and report. Good job to all.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

That is some hard core Catfishing. Congrats to all!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, my boat is STILL wet, soaked inside actually. Forgot and left the camera and all other sorts of things in the side compartment. I checked today and they are still soaked too.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

That was some extreme cattin for sure, but we had a blast, we tucked up behind Goose Island to cut the wind and found fish in 2 foot of water, we stayed on fish all day just had to weed thru all the dinks, bite was real active for us, if this tournament had been on Thursday or Friday we would have seen some real good weights off this lake.

I sure am glad we all decided to come off the lake at 1pm instead of at 3pm, everybody that fished was worn out, taken me most of Sunday to just recover from it.........Doc


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is what I call dedication fishing. Congrats to the winner and also to everyone that competed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

You can't even see my fish in the picture it was that small...lol I had a good time out there, Mark thank you for having me in your boat again. Weather was brutal on us, but there were fish if you could find them. Congrats to Team Lange on the win.


----------

